# *sigh* That Dolly...



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

...she always has to be...










...involved...










...in _every_thing...










...(especially if it has to do with music).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is just too cute!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree thats just lovey dovey lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Delightful, Alice! Dolly is definitely a star!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dolly is just ADORABLE! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

shes a cutie!a guitar loving dove , how cool!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What GREAT pictures!! 

GOOD FOR DOLLY!! Mr. Squeaks heartily approves!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"Sloo-oow dancin'... Cooo-in' to the muu-sic... "

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Beautiful .... but can she sing along with the music 

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> "Sloo-oow dancin'... Cooo-in' to the muu-sic... "
> 
> Pidgey


just me and myyyy.......white wing cute little doooove...".......


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great pair of musicians!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

What wonderful pictures! Dolly is a sweetheart.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you for all of your nice comments! 

I have a song on my 'about' page that is about a mourning dove. The guy that wrote it asked me to do my own version of it... so I'm probably going to change the yodel to a white winged dove's call and change "mourning dove" to "white winged" dove. Just for Dolly. 
You can hear it here (be sure to turn up your speakers) :
http://www.alicepitts.com/about.htm

Licha


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

How cute!!  Great pics!

Lindi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just can't get over how adorable that little dove is


----------

